# Is this snake a white crown snake or a brown?



## garyjoh (Apr 3, 2008)

Well everyone ,
This little snake has caused some controversy on another forum.
Was found in a house up in Rockhampton QLD .
Snake is around 45cm long?
Experts! say its a brown yet others say its a white-crown snake.
Snake was a little agressive on capture but has been released back into the bush.
Any one can say for sure if its one or the other...
cheers


----------



## Magpie (Apr 3, 2008)

It's a crowned snake for sure, the head shape is a dead giveaway.


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Apr 3, 2008)

Yes, it's a White Crowned Snake - Cacophis harrieattae.

Juvenile Eastern Brown Snakes will always have a black band on their nape and a black blotch on the top of their head, and are very rarely, if ever, black in body colouration. They most definitely never have a white band on their nape.


----------



## -Andrew- (Apr 3, 2008)

Definately a white crown snake as the crown snakes have that typical stance when being defensive.
Head shape is very different to a brown also.


----------



## WombleHerp (Apr 3, 2008)

whoever told you it was a brown was obviously not trying to hard to identify it :?
its definately a crowned.
as stated before, the head shape, the scales, and the patterning are all obvious for a crowned and yours is a white crowned 





Nat


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Apr 3, 2008)

how could you mix a crown with a brown how dumb

poor old crown


i got a call to a vet to come look at a juvnile red bellie black,and when i got there was greeted with a glass jar with a young crown snake
they thought it was a black snake

poor ole crown snakes
crown snake in it


----------



## jase75 (Apr 3, 2008)

Yes its def a White Crown Snake.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Apr 3, 2008)

awsome find, definately a white crowned snake


----------



## garyjoh (Apr 3, 2008)

thanks everyone for that! I thought it would be but I am no snake expert.
Little fellow is now at a new location away from houses..


----------

